# Gel saddle cover



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2015)

Black gel saddle cover has been used but no holes. It came on one of my recent purchases.
Free to collect from nn8 Wellingborough postcode or for cost of post .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2015)

nobody wants this ??


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> nobody wants this ??



I hope not. They should be made illegal.


----------



## DooDah (17 Dec 2015)

That would make a good hat, sort of a pointy French beret kind of thing


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2015)

still here


----------

